# Rund um den Laacher See



## UdoWahn (23. März 2011)

Hi,
ich bin ein Wiedereinsteiger und suche Leute, die in der Gegend rund um den See unterwegs sind.

Also, wer Lust und Laune hat und einen Sparringspartner sucht  .......

Grüße
UdoWahn


----------



## miyata (24. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Ich fahre schon seit langer Zeit rund um den See von Mendig aus (Krufter Ofen, Gänsehals, Hochstein, Hochsimmer) und auch Richtung Nette, Mayen Richtung Eifel. Aber leider immer alleine. 
Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe in dieser Region anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoWahn (24. März 2011)

Hi Hangschieber, hi miyata,
das hört sich ja mal gut an. Fürs Wochenende ist trockenes Wetter gemeldet. Was haltet ihr davon, uns am Sonntag morgen zur ersten Runde zu treffen?

Gruß
UdoWahn

PS.: Hangschieber, sind wir gemeinsam durchs Elztal gefahren?


----------



## miyata (24. März 2011)

Hallo Hangschieber, hallo Wahn. 
Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee,bin aber ab Morgen fürs Wochenende nach Hamburg. Schaue am Montag noch mal rein. Können ja dann eine kurze Runde in der Woche vereinbaren. Es ist ja jetzt abends länger hell.
Schönes Wochende
miyata


----------



## miyata (25. März 2011)

Mir ist der Tag in der Woche ziemlich schnuppe (außer Freitag). Wir können ja Montag noch einmal Kontakt aufnehmen und schauen ob sich eine gemeinsame Fahrt realisieren lässt. Bin jetzt weg nach HH.
Viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## UdoWahn (25. März 2011)

Hi Hangschieber,
Sonntag morgen 9:30   Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Erntekreuz 

 50°23'47.64"N
  7°15'59.67"E

Gruß Udo

PS.: CTF wäre auch 'ne Option.




Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das kann gut möglich sein. Aber 4 Jahre da hat mein Hirn schon  automatisch gelöscht
> Sonntag ist eigendlich CTF in Kärlich aber der Hausvorstand ...... schlag mal eine Zeit vor ich guck mal
> 
> @miyata durch die Sommerzeit ab Sonntag läßt sich bestimmt eine Tag kommende Woche finden außer Mittwoch da geht schon mal nichts bei mir.


----------



## UdoWahn (27. März 2011)

Hi Hangschieber,
9:30 Sommerzeit! War aber auch noch frisch.

Nichts desto trotz! Wir schaffen das!

Grüße
Udo





Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Udo da stand aber mal 8:30 Uhr oder ?
> War zumindest sehr kalt am richtigen Ort zur falschen Zeit
> Versuchen es die Tage wenn ich es hin bekomme nochmal.
> 
> Hangi


----------



## miyata (27. März 2011)

Hallo Laacher See Freunde, 
bin zurück vom power-shopping aus HH und hab noch ne kleine Runde um den See geschaft. Freitag war Wind und schweinekalt, Samstag große Demo mit 50.000 gegen Kernkraftwerke. Wir hatten bei lecker Kaffee einen sonnigen Platz mitten im Gedränge.
Wie sieht es mit einer kleinen Runde zum kennenlernen in der Woche aus? Außer Mittwoch und Freitag ist alles möglich.
Bis denn miyata


----------



## UdoWahn (27. März 2011)

Ja, Dienstag i.O.!


----------



## miyata (27. März 2011)

Ja! Dienstag ist o.k. Wann und Wo? Es sollte irgend etwas nach 17:00 Uhr sein.
Gruß miayta


----------



## miyata (27. März 2011)

Genau 17 könnte für mich schon knapp werden. Es kommt darauf an wie lange ich bis zum Treffpunkt benötige. Wo liegt das Erntekreutz? Ich kenne die Gegend zwar schon gut aber nicht jeden Winkel mit Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (27. März 2011)

Danke für die Info!
Habe auch schon nach gesehen. Bin vorhin noch da vorbei. Fünf ist für mich echt knapp, wäre mir aber zumindest fürs erste mal egal. Ich komme wenn es bei dieser Uhrzeit bleibt mit dem Auto um pünktlich zu sein. Im schlimmsten Fall benötige ich 10 Minuten Karenzzeit, komme aber auf jeden Fall.
Die CTF Wehr bin ich im letzen Jahr gefahren. Bin aber ab Erlenbrunnen eingestiegen. Mit dem Rad nach Wehr, die CTF und dann wieder nach Hause war mir dann doch zu viel. Ich fand Sie ganz o.k.


----------



## miyata (28. März 2011)

Bleibt es jetzt bei Dienstag 17:00 Uhr am Erntekreuz. Müsste dann jetzt noch einiges vorbereiten, damit ich zeitig da sein kann. 
Gruß miyata


----------



## UdoWahn (28. März 2011)

Hi,

ich bin dabei! Von mir aus auch ne 1/4h später. Aber wie auch immer, ich komme.

Gruß
UdoWahn

PS.: 



miyata schrieb:


> Bleibt es jetzt bei Dienstag 17:00 Uhr am Erntekreuz. Müsste dann jetzt noch einiges vorbereiten, damit ich zeitig da sein kann.
> Gruß miyata


----------



## miyata (28. März 2011)

Na dann bis Morgen. Zielzeit 17 Uhr. Ich fange mal an alles fürs schnelle umziehen nach dem Dienst zurecht zu legen. Rad aufs Auto und dann los. 
miyata


----------



## miyata (30. März 2011)

Hallo ofw1988!

Nachem ich gestern gehört habe wie gut Du in Form bist wirst Du diese Touren wohl mit einem Bein fahren. Aber in meinem Alter komme ich damit klar! 
Wir kennen uns übrigens. Ich habe jemanden zu Hause, mit dem du im Fußball einmal die Schulmeisterschaft gewonnen hast. 
Gruß
miyata


----------



## miyata (30. März 2011)

Richtig. 
Er fährt zur Zeit nach zweiter Knie-OP auch Rad. 
Die CTF am Sonntag habe ich auch schon eingeplant. Wäre schön, die ein oder andere Tour mal gemeinsam zu fahren. 
PS.: Ein neues Schaltwerk ist doch schnell zu lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (30. März 2011)

Bin wieder da!
Hatten um 09:00 wichtigen Termin in Verwaltung.
CF hatte zwei Knochentransplantationen im linken Knie. Ihm ist aus dem Oberschenkelknochen zweimal nach einander ein Stück Knochen abgestorben und dadurch hat sich der Knorpel gelöst. Einfach so. Keine Ahnung ob Fußball noch mal möglich. Deshalb zum Muskelaufbau erst eimal radfahren. 
Muß noch etwas trainieren um mit mir fahren zu können(Hihi).


----------



## miyata (30. März 2011)

Ja unglaublich, so klein ist die Welt.

Bin gerade dabei einen Kollegen aus Höhr zur Mitfahrt bei CTF in Brohl zu überreden. Wenn man eure Berichte im anderen fred liest, kann man sich die Frage stellen, ob ihr außer Radfahren noch etwas anderes tut. 
Soll keine Kritik sein, im Gegenteil, ich finds gut.
Ist für einen Gelegenheitsfahrer nur schwierig dann Touren mit zu fahren. Aber daran kann man ja arbeiten.
Übrigens tolle Tour, die möchte ich auch mal fahren. Werde wohl öfter im anderen fred reinschauen.


----------



## miyata (31. März 2011)

Da fühle ich mich ja gut aufgehoben. 
Wer macht denn deine Arbeit wenn du erschöpft zur Arbeit kommst.

Aber wie war das mit dem der im Glashaus sitzt. Bei entsprechender Naßzelle würde ich auch mal mit dem Rad zum Dienst fahren. Ich hätte ja dann tagsüber Zeit mich zu erholen.


----------



## UdoWahn (31. März 2011)

Hangschieber,
so muss dat!

Grüße von
Udo!




Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jaja sowas nennt man Zusammenführung oder so
> 
> @miyata
> Übrigens der Gigabiker den wir beide kennen heißt im Board "DarkHorse"
> ...


----------



## miyata (4. April 2011)

Einen Gruß in die Laacher See Runde. Wie sieht es aus diese Woche 
Ich kann leider ausschließlich am Mittwoch.


----------



## UdoWahn (4. April 2011)

Tach die Herren,
Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Wollte eventuell morgen eine Runde drehen. Bell - Gänsehals - Hochstein - O-Mendig - Laacher See - Bell.  Start 17:15 von Bell.

Gruß
Udo




Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wenn du auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch fährst, schlag mal ne Zeit vor.
> 
> Hangi


----------



## miyata (4. April 2011)

Die Zeit ist abhängig vom Treffpunkt 17:15 schaffe ich mit dem Auto eigentlich überall in der Nähe des Sees. Dienstag geht leider nicht, dann habe ich nach Trier über Tag noch einen Termin abends (schade).


----------



## miyata (5. April 2011)

Kein Problem, starten wir nächste Woche einen neuen Versuch. Oder Sonntag Morgen. Ich dreh dann Morgen einsam und verlassen eine Runde.


----------



## miyata (6. April 2011)

Doch keine Seerunde.  
Bin in der anderen Richtung unterwergs gewesen. Mayen, Kürrenberg, Virneburg, Sankt Jost, Nitztal, Schloß Bürresheim, Mayen und zurück. Am Ende waren es 50 Km, 775 Hm, in 2h40min. 
Die haben im Nitztal den halben Wald zur Autobahn gemacht, unglaublich.
Wer fährt den am Sonntag Morgen?


----------



## miyata (6. April 2011)

Hab deinen Bericht im anderen Fred schon gelesen. Ich glaube im Moment wird überall der Wald gefegt, damit man auch mit High Heels zum Waldkaffee kommt. 
Rtf ist nichts für mich. Zeit und Ort mit Streckenvorschlag werde ich Morgen einstellen. Sind die Gemsen am Samstag bei Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (6. April 2011)

Irgend wann schaffe ich es auch mal um ayn nach sayn aber diesen Samstag habe ich um die Mittagszeit wieder zwei Kunden. Deshalb bleibt wieder nur der Sonntag. Vulkanweg 13 wäre was. Vier Höhen und jedesmal sieht man wo man vorher gewesen ist.


----------



## gigabike_de (8. April 2011)

Tom, du Schnäppchenjäger, das ist zu spät 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thrasher (22. April 2011)

Holla!

Ist an Ostern jmd am Laacher See unterwegs? Würde mich evtl anschließen.

Grüße

Tom


----------



## hesinde2006 (22. April 2011)

> Ist an Ostern jmd am Laacher See unterwegs? Würde mich evtl anschließen.


Ich wäre wohl am Wochende in der Gegend Laacher See Richtung Hohenleimbach unterwegs.
Fahre XC und aber meine Kondi ist nach dem Winter quasi nicht vorhanden (daher eher langsam unterwegs)


----------



## hesinde2006 (22. April 2011)

@Hangschieber
Ich schick dir meine Handynummer und du mir deine...das machts einfacher....ich muss ja erstmal von Mülheim zum See fahren......

@Thrasher/Hangschieber
Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren (km/Std) ?

Ich fahr gleich vom Mülheim los......Handynummer steht im Impressum meines Blog; www.stereodreieck.de


----------



## hesinde2006 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr gleich Richtung Laacher See.....


----------



## rsfbrohltal (5. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Habe auch schon nach gesehen. Bin vorhin noch da vorbei. Fünf ist für mich echt knapp, wäre mir aber zumindest fürs erste mal egal. Ich komme wenn es bei dieser Uhrzeit bleibt mit dem Auto um pünktlich zu sein. Im schlimmsten Fall benötige ich 10 Minuten Karenzzeit, komme aber auf jeden Fall.
> Die CTF Wehr bin ich im letzen Jahr gefahren. Bin aber ab Erlenbrunnen eingestiegen. Mit dem Rad nach Wehr, die CTF und dann wieder nach Hause war mir dann doch zu viel. Ich fand Sie ganz o.k.








Ist schon ne Weile her mit der Teilnahme an der Brohltal-CTF, war ja auch vom Wetter nicht immer begünstigt.  Aber diese Jahr passt es wieder, wenn es auch für April noch ziemlich frisch ist. Wie wär's?
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------

